# Hey JUstin (treednc)



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw on the marketplace a guys selling some more decoys and such. You might be able to talk him into shooting a few of them full of lead then you can buy them.... ( I didnt really do that to you.)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

LMAO....I just saw this post....I didnt put a decoy out last year. I hunted two days. Guided trip at Reelfoot Lake, TN. H3ll, I didnt need them decoys, I just wanted to help a friend in need lol


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

want em back? lol


----------

